# fishing manly brisbane



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

went out this morning because the weather reports tell me that for the next 5 days its sailboat weather , not kayak friendly winds....met a mate who borrowed a pacer kayak out in the bay going for a cruise , while having a chat i rigged a gulp worm and dropped over the side ...before it hit bottom i was on , up came a 38cm bartail flatty...he was speechless , he has never been on a kayak before today , he paddled quickly back inside the harbour and grabbed a small rod and some old pumpkinseed wrigglers [he lives on a boat in the harbour] by the time he got back out i had caught 2 small sharks and 3 6-7 inch squid [they love the nuke chook colour] he was very apprehensive about stability while fishing from a yak , but the little pacer does sit well and stable so i assured him he'd be right , 10 mins later he yells "i'm on" his rod was bent and he only had 4pound line...i paddled over and offered my net and grippers , it was a nice little cod that went 39cm....he was hooked , we drifted for another 30mins for some sea toads and a 28cm squire...my mate left and was heading back to the owner of the kayak to offer him some dollars for it and then buy some rod holders to install....another one bites the dust...so pleased to see a religous boatie get such a kick from catching a fish on a kayak...and he outfished me...beginners luck , it's not always that easy !!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Rob a good quick little outing, and great to see a new convert to the yakking...one fish is all it takes :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcTs7eEAACXfgAAQcKOpGgCgVAo/7/+gMAC1ginoEABoGTTQ0AAqbEnqAAAGgaAAaCJkTaBlAA0Bk9EpcMWvmGrta1AwgBGAkApy6Ro/u7P22mBC0jCRkJkqNKmPsYeF0bmlagEKIAiK1mYe0cxTYR75/rgCkAwctQDBiEdfkg78RVDPKxuh063UldaaUCaEGGtNg+rkka9igPitaGaD24mBWlayV8VKNDjntvXMsJCAqxngpGb+j5t6yoBhxmdyBYGIablkeoenAw1HVfxdyRThQkMTs7eE


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah "red" , the pacer has a surprising 150kg capacity and only weighs 18kg odd....he is keen to keep it strapped to his dads 40 ft old baycruiser , and now i'll bet he's out every opportunity and i've given him my little flatty producing banks just outside the harbour...oh well , just makes me try harder doesn't it ..... was going to do a peel trip this weekend from your way , the wind has certainly put an end to that idea .... AWTY will be pretty peeved i bet , now can't show him up !!!  :lol:


----------



## kpenergy (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Rob, great to see the yak fishing is good in Manly, I'm moving there ( from Perth ) mid April, My wife and I have a yak each and get out alot so hope to see you out there!
Keith.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

keith...read a reply from you late last year...and good to see your keen on fishing around here...gold and sunshine coasts are 1 and 2 hrs respectivly from manly with to many "spots" in between as well...all good fish producers [ so i''m told ] from manly you are already on the water basically , and the bay holds just about everything thats in season , always guaranteed flatty , whiting , bream and shark.....perth is great for fishing as well , but you will find a lot more variety on your doorstep here , and you should be here in time to find the EPA closing down half of the bays best fishing spots !!!! but don't fear , in a kayak there is plenty of hidey holes to fish and just explore around...give a reminder when you get here , i'll point you to some spots to look around , and maybe get a feed...maybe....Rob


----------



## kpenergy (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds good Rob, catch you then!


----------

